# Заключение: остеохондроз  поясничного отдела. Грыжи дисков L4-5 и L5-S1



## Виктор Ганюков (17 Мар 2015)

Добрый день. Пару дней назад схватило спину. Больно ходить, долго сидеть, спина перекосилась направо, дискомфорт. Иногда покалывает в левой ягодице. Раньше были такие ситуации, мазал мазью Бенгей, делали уколы Диклофинак. Сейчас эти процедуры не помогают. Сделал МРТ. Файл выкладываю. Если нужно снимки тоже. Какие рекомендации? Лечение? Операции? Спасибо.



Сегодня ходил к одному врачу, он прописал пить
Мильгаму, сделал иньекцию из Алфлутоп и Гидрокортизон-рихтер...чего дальше ждать...?


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2015)

*Виктор Ганюков*, здравствуйте!
Покажите снимки докторам форума, пожалуйста - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Мар 2015)

Покажите снимки. Алфлутоп бесполезен. Да и Мильгамма в качестве обезболивающего тоже. Обратитесь к другому врачу.


----------

